# RUMOR: Nintendo wants RARE back



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 20, 2012)

Last night an anoymous tipster informed ZeldaInformer that Nintendo are in negotiations with Microsoft to buy the legendary developer RARE back, RARE was purchased by Microsoft back in 2002 for almost half a billion dollars.

The reason behind this is that apparently Nintendo first party developer, Retro Studios (Metroid Prime, Donkey Kong Country Returns) are deep in development of a new Banjo Kazooie game with the propsed purchase being made for the intension of owning the IP. It should be noted that these apparent talks have been happening for quite some time now.

If RARE was to be sold back to Nintendo alongside Banjo Kazzoie would be franchises like Killer Instinct, Perfect Dark and Conker's Bad Fur Day.

Source http://www.zeldainfo...ip-of-banjo-and


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 20, 2012)

One can only dream. Sadly, the days of the RARE we all know and love are gone, and nothing can bring that back.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Auyx (Jul 20, 2012)

This is the biggest bag of bullshit I have ever heard. Rare are the cornerstone of microsoft's casual business. They are key players in new tech and have expanded to two sites recently with the explicit purpose of pushing there Kinect successor.  Why do you think Bigpark was in on Kinect Sports 2, to free them up for next gen.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2012)

Auyx said:


> This is the biggest bag of bullshit I have ever heard. Rare are the cornerstone of microsoft's casual business. They are key players in new tech and have expanded to two sites recently with the explicit purpose of pushing there Kinect successor.  Why do you think Bigpark was in on Kinect Sports 2, to free them up for next gen.


That is only nowadays.
Back in the good old days RARE used to make some of the best games around.

One can only dream of the days when RARE comes back and makes good games again.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 20, 2012)

Auyx said:


> This is the biggest bag of bullshit I have ever heard. Rare are the cornerstone of microsoft's casual business. They are key players in new tech and have expanded to two sites recently with the explicit purpose of pushing there Kinect successor.  Why do you think Bigpark was in on Kinect Sports 2, to free them up for next gen.


Microsoft doesn't need RARE to make Kinect Sports and for all we know this could just end up with Nintendo owning Banjo Kazooie and nothing else


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 20, 2012)

The chances of it happening is as slim as Guild liking the Kingdom hearts series. XD


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 20, 2012)

If Rare was bought back, it would probably be restructured ala Retro Studios when they were acquired waaaaaay back before Metroid Prime came out.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 20, 2012)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> If Rare was bought back, it would probably be restructured ala Retro Studios when they were acquired waaaaaay back before Metroid Prime came out.



RARE = Retro UK


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 20, 2012)

I want Jet force Gemini back!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

Because Rare has definitely made quality games in the past decade.

Besides, they're pretty entrenched in Microsoft, I'm pretty sure they handle all their avatar related stuff. They certainly can't get Crytek UK (which is as close as you get to the remnants of Rare).

Should've gotten Free Radical when they were going under. Just saying.


----------



## SanGor (Jul 20, 2012)

A company name isn't everything, it's mostly the people behind it.
Many people already left RARE, just imagine nintendo without shigeru miyamoto, koji kondo, ...!


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Not much left of the original Rare Team is there?

Hence this topic being a rumour.


----------



## Eerpow (Jul 20, 2012)

Auyx said:


> This is the biggest bag of bullshit I have ever heard. Rare are the cornerstone of microsoft's casual business. They are key players in new tech and have expanded to two sites recently with the explicit purpose of pushing there Kinect successor.  Why do you think Bigpark was in on Kinect Sports 2, to free them up for next gen.


Rare isn't the same company anymore since most members left, a former rare member recently said that Microsoft fucked everything that was left over, yeah Rare is pretty bad now a days.

I really hope that this rumor is just about getting the IP's back and not Rare the company.


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 20, 2012)

Read it earlier but I somewhat doubt it, considering the source. But if it is indeed true I hope that what Nintendo wants to get back are their IPs since the good RARE is pretty much gone. i would like seeing Banjo Kazooie, Conker, Jet Force Gemini, etc on Nintendo's hands


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2012)

Zelda Informer are full of shit and are just making up stuff for hits.


Rare as we knew it is dead and Banjo Kazooie is nowhere near as important a franchise as Nintendo's own Donkey Kong and Mario. What a pile of horseshit.


----------



## Celice (Jul 20, 2012)

It's too bad, because according to Grant Kirkhope (in an interview on Arecibo Radio), the biggest reason why Rare died is because Microsoft no longer allowed them to make games as they saw fit. Instead, Microsoft forced the developer to make what _Microsoft_ thought would sell. Dunno how many of the original team are still at the Microsoft-Rare, but if they were unshackled, they probably could get some decent stuff out again.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> One can only dream. Sadly, the days of the RARE we all know and love are gone, and nothing can bring that back.



Considering most of the old Rare staff work at Retro Studios, I honestly don't see how this deal could be a bad thing. Yes, maybe it won't be like the glory days of the N64 but the body of work by the folks at Retro Studios does speak for itself, with multiple outings of quality games since the Rare days.

Personally, I'd love to see a new Banjo Kazooie game that is more true to the original games, though with more fluid controls. Nuts and Bolts was so mediocre compared to Banjo Kazooie/Tooie. Also, remakes of the first two games would have me drooling out both sides of my mouth.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 20, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > One can only dream. Sadly, the days of the RARE we all know and love are gone, and nothing can bring that back.
> ...



Calling Nuts and Bolts mediocre would be an insult to mediocre games everywhere.

Though, as JonTron said, seeing as there was an entire open world that you could explore, but not much else, it looks like N&B was Threeie before it was turned into a game where you build cars out of awful looking Lego.


----------



## Eerpow (Jul 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Calling Nuts and Bolts mediocre would be an insult to mediocre games everywhere.


Well he did say compared to Banjo Kazooie/Tooie.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 20, 2012)

their shooting themselves in the foot if they do this the rare they used to own is DEAD they havn't made a good game in decades after being sold. they even killed their own ip to with nuts and bolts!


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> their shooting themselves in the foot if they do this the rare they used to own is DEAD they havn't made a good game in decades after being sold. they even killed their own ip to with nuts and bolts!



You...and some others miss the point.
This isn't about Nintendo wanting Rare hoping it will make good games again ( that's unlikely as most of the old team is long gone ), it's about Nintendo wanting to reacquire some of his old IPs and have maybe Retro studios develop for. The only way , is to buy Rare altogether. Nobody gives a shit about today's or future Rare, all they want are the IPs ......
If that is the case, and the company ( which didn't do any good in a decade or so ) is more then affordable, I don't see how this could be a bad idea at all.........


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > their shooting themselves in the foot if they do this the rare they used to own is DEAD they havn't made a good game in decades after being sold. they even killed their own ip to with nuts and bolts!
> ...


It's fucking dumb. Nintendo wouldn't start work on a game involving an IP they don't even own let alone would they waste money on a dev that's worthless to them now.

Zelda Informer is just as credible as sites like Wii U Daily, i.e, not credible at all.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2012)

Some people keep asking for new ips. While they aren't exactly new,they would be ips we haven't seen for a while.

It almost sound like some people don't want them to come back or/and they do not want Nintendo working on them.

If they buy these ips, surely they would work on them as if they were a new ips. I see no reason why they can't work on ips
that wasn't their own from before. I mean they go out their way to help other developers, so what's stopping them?


----------



## YoshiKart (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, Rare(ware) will never be the same company again, but at least reacquiring all the IPs will grant us A TRUE BANJO-THREEIE and other goodies.
I didn't know that old Rareware staff was in Retro. That makes it even better,
Although it's a rumor, it's definitely getting my hopes up.

DK64 and BK/BT Virtual Console, anyone?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 21, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Some people keep asking for new ips. While they aren't exactly new,they would be ips we haven't seen for a while.
> 
> It almost sound like some people don't want them to come back or/and they do not want Nintendo working on them.
> 
> ...



Games like Jet Force Gemini and Blast Corps would be considered new titles since both have only ever seen a single release in the history of Rare, and many gamers these days might not have played those kinds of games.

I think this would be a good idea just to get some additional franchises under the Nintendo name, it seems that creating new franchises hasn't been their strong suit the last few years. Sure, they have had some success with games like Batallion Wars and Pikmin, but it's not enough. They need Perfect Dark first and foremost, a good game in that franchises is actually needed since Perfect Dark Zero sucked balls.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't see Microsoft allowing this to happen, that said the only reason Nintendo has to acquire RARE is to gain access to RARE IP's and release RARE games via Virtual Console. I for one am all for Nintendo having control of franchises like Banjo Kazooie and Conker.


DSGamer64 said:


> Donkey Kong is a Nintendo IP, so I have never understood why DK64 was never released on the Virtual Console, though if I recall correctly there were problems with porting some games that used the N64 Expansion Card, however DK64 wasn't one of them.


If I'm not mistaken DK64 did in fact require the ram expansion and was even sold with it for those who didn't already have it. Also Majors's Mask required it and that game was ported to VC.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jul 21, 2012)

Jetpac is why they can't release DK64. Jetpac is owned exclusively by RARE.

If true, and Nintendo's trying to reacquire some of the IPs we know and love, I will be greatly happy.

However I am highly skeptical.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



Well you seem to be in the minority here thinking that's " fucking dumb ". It might very well be unlikely,but your argument is pointless. They could have a really good platform game half backed and then " if " they acquire Rare could slap a Banjo/Kazooie skin on it, I've seen it before ( even Mario Bros 2 in North America was just a Mario skinned Japanese platform game which I can't remember the name of  )  . And Rare might be worthless to you, but some may still care.
Thus, do I dare to say your comment is " fucking dumb "


----------



## Janthran (Jul 21, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Back in the good old days RARE used to make some of the best games around.








>Best game ever


----------



## YoshiKart (Jul 21, 2012)

Supreme Dirt said:


> Jetpac is why they can't release DK64. Jetpac is owned exclusively by RARE.
> 
> If true, and Nintendo's trying to reacquire some of the IPs we know and love, I will be greatly happy.
> 
> However I am highly skeptical.



Yeah, Jetpac is one of the bigger reasons. That, and there's also the abundance of Rare logos all over the game. Changing that would be much harder than what Microsoft got to do with BK: slap a Microsoft Game Studios logo on top of Rare's, and just drop the walking N64 logo.
DKC trilogy however was an exception. No Rare IPs, and the Rareware logo is a pretty memorable childhood logo.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 21, 2012)

YES. Give Rare back to the more superior company. God knows that every rare game with Microsoft has done so well...

When you think about the N64, I instantly think of RareWare. That's how good of a company they were. Nintendo should have NEVER sold them. and we would have had Banjo-Three-ee. and not this nuts and bolts bullshit (Yet again...sequels lose their charm after a while)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 21, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> YES. Give Rare back to the more superior company. God knows that every rare game with Microsoft has done so well...
> 
> When you think about the N64, I instantly think of RareWare. That's how good of a company they were. Nintendo should have NEVER sold them. and we would have had Banjo-Three-ee. and not this nuts and bolts bullshit (Yet again...sequels lose their charm after a while)



In all honesty (and I'll probably get flamed for this), I think after Rare lost it in the noggin when told how "cute" their Conker 64 game was going to be (before BFD), the quality of their stuff started going downhill. Sure, their capability with the systems kept improving, but the games themselves started to lose flavor. That's why I think Nintendo let them go after Starfox Adventures. Unless they are somehow able to go back to their ways prior to going mad, I don't care to see them come back as a company. Get the IPs, and then be done with them.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 21, 2012)

sounds too silly/too good to be true. while i would love to see Banjo Kazooie back to its former glory I cannot see MS giving up the ip with the original 2 being available on live arcade


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jul 21, 2012)

imo they should buy the company back, and then dismantle it after taking ownership of their IPs.

I'm sick of seeing my childhood shat on by this company that now calls itself Rare.

They're a shadow of their former self.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 21, 2012)

clarky said:


> sounds too silly/too good to be true. while i would love to see Banjo Kazooie back to its former glory I cannot see MS giving up the ip with the original 2 being available on live arcade



why not ? it would mean that those two games could finally arrive on the virtual console and even goldeneye would be available on the virtual console if nintendo was to buy rare


----------



## Clarky (Jul 21, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > sounds too silly/too good to be true. while i would love to see Banjo Kazooie back to its former glory I cannot see MS giving up the ip with the original 2 being available on live arcade
> ...



while Banjo Kazooie will never sell Xbox's, it is an exclusive MS have over Nintendo, and one that I think MS would rather keep locked up than sell on


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 21, 2012)

this is why i wish mircosoft never made the god damn xbox...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 21, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> why not ? it would mean that those two games could finally arrive on the virtual console and even goldeneye would be available on the virtual console if nintendo was to buy rare


Goldeneye is a whole other story as activision currently holds license for any bond games being released. Nintendo would have to aquire rights to the bond franchise and I'm not sure activision is going to give up their hold on it yet. Now if their contract expires and Nintendo works out a deal with the film studio for the franchise then we mighty see goldeneye on VC.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 21, 2012)

I dont know, if Nintendo does buy RARE back, it could be different. Think about it, with Microsoft, everything is pretty much closed minded. With Nintendo, RARE could get the go ahead from the big N and make whatever they make!


----------



## gamerjr (Jul 21, 2012)

What about my hard earned stop n swop item that is supposed to be used for a future BnK game


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 21, 2012)

YoshiKart said:


> BK/BT Virtual Console, anyone?


not gonna happen their already on xbl and mic won't remove them they even enabled the damn sns on them...


----------



## Clarky (Jul 21, 2012)

gamerjr said:


> What about my hard earned stop n swop item that is supposed to be used for a future BnK game



you mean that avatar and car piece in nuts and bolts?


----------



## Lushay (Jul 21, 2012)

Can Jet force Gemini come back please?


----------



## Clarky (Jul 21, 2012)

Lushay said:


> Can Jet force Gemini come back please?



you know with all the games that MS could have improved and would have suited there image, I am suprised this never got an arcade make over or a sequel


----------



## koolking97 (Jul 21, 2012)

RARE is just a name Nintendo needs to buy the rights to banjo kazooie


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2012)

I really doubt this rumor is true tho.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 21, 2012)

mic won't let rare go just to piss ninty off


----------



## ForteGospel (Jul 21, 2012)

if all the rare staff are making casual kinect stuff, then nintendo can keep them making casual wiiu stuff while letting retro's studio work with the old ips


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 21, 2012)

make the same game with another name. wont that work? dont u have the idea on how it works? square did the opposite.
as they progressed 13 became very distinct from ff1


----------



## ForteGospel (Jul 21, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> make the same game with another name. wont that work? dont u have the idea on how it works? square did the opposite.
> as they progressed 13 became very distinct from ff1


the problem is that the name also sells...

chances are you would not play a game with the name as "monsters catcher" or "monsters dungeon" but if the name is pokemon or pokemon dungeon you will play it


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 21, 2012)

If Nintendo did that, everyone in the world would be happy.


----------



## Adr990 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bad Fur Day for U.
Donkey Kong Country U.
...

Well just let's hope this rumor is true!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2012)

Adr990 said:


> Bad Fur Day for U.
> Donkey Kong Country U.
> ...
> 
> Well just let's hope this rumor is true!



I think it's funny that you'd think Nintendo would ever endorse a game like Conker's Bad Fur Day in this day and age.

Also...







We don't need Rare for DKC.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 21, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Well you seem to be in the minority here thinking that's " fucking dumb ". It might very well be unlikely,but your argument is pointless. They could have a really good platform game half backed and then " if " they acquire Rare could slap a Banjo/Kazooie skin on it, I've seen it before ( even Mario Bros 2 in North America was just a Mario skinned Japanese platform game which I can't remember the name of  )  . And Rare might be worthless to you, but some may still care.
> Thus, do I dare to say your comment is " fucking dumb "


It's fucking stupid to think that Nintendo would spend millions of dollars to acquire a company just to get a valueless IP. If they did indeed have a game in the workings, it makes much more sense to slap the Mario or Donkey Kong brand on it than Banjo Kazzoie.


----------



## giavol (Jul 21, 2012)

maybethey want to port banjo kazzoie on 3ds.That would be cool, thou we need new games as well.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2012)

I call this bullshit.

Rare doesn't have ANYTHING Nintendo needs. Their titles are just not mainstream enough, even Banjo Kazooie hence why they're reduced to making poor "Mii too" titles for Microsoft and also they have very little talent left.

If Nintendo wanted a core title like Perfect Dark or Killer Instinct (personally, never felt they were great...but then my rose tinted specs are off)...they could just do them themselves under different titles, they don't need those names at all. Also if those titles were really that viable, then why does Microsoft not bother with them at all?  In a business sense this would be stupid for Nintendo to even consider, Rare take far too long to make even something half decent. Maybe they may buy JUST Banjo Kazooie but that's about it but then Nintendo has Donkey Kong, Mario, Kirby and others that they could easily make a good platformer out of and they would sell more.

If the game that Retro is working on turns out to be Banjo Kazooie, I'd be highly disappointed.  Don't get me wrong, I like the series but if Retro isn't working on a new IP I personally think there are more worthwhile Nintendo IPs that would rather them do, especially in this day and age.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 21, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> YoshiKart said:
> 
> 
> > BK/BT Virtual Console, anyone?
> ...



Rare owns Banjo Kazooie, not Microsoft.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > YoshiKart said:
> ...



and Microsoft owns Rare. So Microsoft basically owns BK.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 21, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



Except this thread is about Nintendo possibly buying Rare back. So if that happens, Nintendo gets Banjo again.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > YoshiKart said:
> ...


which won't happen see above post!


----------



## Ikki (Jul 21, 2012)

I think the entire gaming community wants RARE back.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I call this bullshit.
> 
> Rare doesn't have ANYTHING Nintendo needs. Their titles are just not mainstream enough, even Banjo Kazooie hence why they're reduced to making poor "Mii too" titles for Microsoft and also they have very little talent left.
> 
> ...



Microsoft and their fans are "too hardcore" for many of the franchises that Rare has created over the years. Unlike Nintendo fans who are from a more diverse age group as well as having a more diverse preference when it comes to game genres. The Xbox thrives on shooters and some RPG's, Nintendo thrives on diversity among all of their franchises and genres.

That said, a game like Killer Instinct would appeal to a larger market of players because it's a fighting game, and a good Perfect Dark game would appeal to shooter fans as well. Rare got demolished by Microsoft because they made a few bad games that were under the supervision and control of Microsoft themselves, unlike what Nintendo gave them which was freedom of creativity.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2012)

I think Rare are really wasted where they are now, I can't see why Microsoft puts them on Kinect titles...I mean they're not the best of quality anyway so just let a lesser team make them! I think where Rare should go is into the digital titles realm.  Go back to making more retro titles like Battletoads, Jetpac, Nightshade, R.C Pro-Am, Cobra Triangle, Wizards & Warriors...hell even a Perfect Dark would work better digitally split into episodes imo.  It would give Microsoft some good edge with titles like those only on XBLA rather than the 3rd party ones that end up going elsewhere eventually...that's if Rare can make them good.


----------



## mr deez (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't get this, if they've been knocking up this game, why not just create some new characters for it or just use an existing Nintendo IP?. In terms of characters, Banjo & Kazooie have hardly anything going for them - I actually think that in the UK at least, they would actually put some people off a game.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 22, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > YES. Give Rare back to the more superior company. God knows that every rare game with Microsoft has done so well...
> ...




Conker's 64 Tales (Fact: Conker was Mr. Nutz on GameBoy) was planned for the Nintendo 64 DD (Disk Drive) attachment [that was released for a limited time  in Japan and is as rare as fucking hens teeth] people bitched however that it was too cutesy cutesy crap and was probably too cute like Banjo. So Rare said..okay?..too cute?..well guess what?!...we're going the motherfucking opposite!!! 

I agree..Starfox Adventures was....just.....oh god..eeugh.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 22, 2012)

Why not just buy the IP instead of the RARE? I bet they could have a feasible deal if they're dealing with the IP only.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 22, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Conker's 64 Tales



Don't know where you got that title but when it was shown in 97 it was originally Conker's Quest, then it became Twelve Tales:Conker 64



stanleyopar2000 said:


> (Fact: Conker was Mr. Nutz on GameBoy)



you sure Conker wasn't Conker on the gb?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2012)

The day Rare rejoins Nintendo is the day EA starts making good games.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 22, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> (Fact: Conker was Mr. Nutz on GameBoy)


No idea where you got that from but it's not a fact at all. Mr. Nutz is a completely separate title and made by a totally different developer for a totally different publisher, it was on various formats before even making an appearance on GB.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 22, 2012)

I call rumor


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> I call rumor



It only says that in the title and everything.


----------



## emigre (Jul 22, 2012)

I like how rose tinted goggles are leading some to actually believe Rare are even a vaguely semi-good developer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like how rose tinted goggles are leading some to actually believe Rare are even a vaguely semi-good developer.



I think it's more of the hype behind "OMG GOLDENEYE" than anything else. Goldeneye isn't even good today and the only reason I still enjoy Perfect Dark is because I have fond memories of it.

Banjo Kazooie/Tooie and Donkey Kong 64 are apparently boring collectathons that are pretty weak compared to other 3D platformers (COUGH SPYRO THE DRAGON COUGH).


----------



## Ikki (Jul 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like how rose tinted goggles are leading some to actually believe Rare are even a vaguely semi-good developer.


They were, though. People just think that if they go back to Nintendo they will be again, which is completely wrong.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ikki said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I like how rose tinted goggles are leading some to actually believe Rare are even a vaguely semi-good developer.
> ...



thats because if nintendo buy rare back they could take all the good ip's back from rare and shut rare down


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



The IPs don't really even matter. I mean Rare in the N64 days is remembered for a few things. There's Conker, which Nintendo would never pursue due to it's "mature" content, Donkey Kong 64 which they could just do another 3D Donkey Kong platformer for (it's not like Nintendo doesn't know how to make 3D platformers people), Banjo Kazooie, which is not really iconic and at all and they could shoe in any cast of characters and make a similar game (like, um, Donkey Kong and Diddy Kong anyone?), Goldeneye 007 which they can't even touch since Activision owns the video game rights for Bond, and Perfect Dark, which again I doubt Nintendo would touch for being "mature" and not being bright and colorful.

Case in point, anything Nintendo would buy from Rare is pointless. Banjo Kazooie isn't seen as "the N64 platformer", not at all. Why would Nintendo would to buy a company for a single IP which is basically unimportant intellectually and when they can make a better game with a more noticeable face themselves?

But as has been said multiple times, this rumor is crap.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> > Ikki said:
> ...



what about KI ? everyone wants a third one if they buy that ip they could ask retro to do the third one and everyone would be happy no ?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL Maybe some of you should try reading. Donkey Kong 64 could be released by Nintendo but they choose not to. Rare confirmed that Nintendo owns the rights to the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> what about KI ? everyone wants a third one if they buy that ip they could ask retro to do the third one and everyone would be happy no ?



Killer Instinct is far too mature for Nintendo and stepping foot into the fighting games market at this time is rather foolish. They really don't know fighting games honestly. Even Super Smash Bros. is outrageously unbalanced and only one of them was considered "competitive" because of its glitches and abuses you could find in it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2012)

Games are as competitive as you want them to be. The fact that it "unbalance" doesn't make it automatic a bad fighter.

If Nintendo wanted to make a "mature" game, I'm sure they could and having "mature" titles under their belt will help
button people lips.

I lol from reactions if they actually did a Conker 64 sequel.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Games are as competitive as you want them to be. The fact that it "unbalance" doesn't make it automatic a bad fighter.



By definition unbalanced fighters are bad fighters. The whole point of fighting games is trying to make it balanced so no character is grossly overpowered or completely useless. Not many games achieve this but there's plenty of games that strive for it to the point of patching games ever so slightly to make characters better or worse. Smash Bros. never actively pursued balance and it shows. Smash Bros. is fun as hell, I love it and I hope they make more, but I'd never consider it to be a qualification that Nintendo should make fighters.

Nintendo also wants to stay family friendly though. Let's be honest here, if it wasn't for casual appeal, then I doubt they'd be around for much longer. What happens when Nintendo makes a purely "gamers' console?" You get a Gamecube, 20 million total sales, and last place.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> By definition unbalanced fighters are bad fighters.



So Street Fighter and King of Fighters are shit?


----------



## Clarky (Jul 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Killer Instinct is far too mature for Nintendo



why do you keep going there and saying this and that is too mature for Nintendo? back when Nintendo had Rare they published all these "too mature" games, over the past few years we have Nintendo publishing Fatal Frame 2, Disaster Day of Crisis, Eternal Darkness. Just because they have a family friendly imagine don't keep barking on how they never publish mature games


----------



## boombox (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a shame Microsoft bought RARE, I loved the Banjo Kazooie games, and I don't own and Xbox...nor want to (Wii & PS3 ftw).
I think it'll be far too expensive for them to bother by the sounds of things.
Maybe it's best to let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 22, 2012)

Rare, who's that again?


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > By definition unbalanced fighters are bad fighters.
> ...



I'd say those games are pretty well balanced. Sure some characters are easier to become very powerful with. But all in all most (not every single) characters are just as good as any other character if you learn them good enough. The fighting games have always been: Best guesser/anticipater wins combined with skill ofc. Real fights are almost the same, the person with best anticipation and fastest speed usually wins. Power is not everything. Ofcourse it helps ALOT


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Killer Instinct is far too mature for Nintendo
> ...



That's different. This is more violent and those were rather small releases. Plus in the past what, 10 years, they've published 3 "mature" games? Plus they haven't even localized Fatal Frame II (which was just a port published by Nintendo anyway) or Disaster: Day of Crisis.

Plus who even wants Killer Instinct to return? Look at all the popular 2D fighters today. Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter, Marvel vs. Capcom, Street Fighter x Tekken, BlazBlue, and numerous others.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That's different. This is more violent and those were rather small releases. Plus in the past what, 10 years, they've published 3 "mature" games? Plus they haven't even localized Fatal Frame II (which was just a port published by Nintendo anyway) or Disaster: Day of Crisis.
> 
> Plus who even wants Killer Instinct to return? Look at all the popular 2D fighters today. Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter, Marvel vs. Capcom, Street Fighter x Tekken, BlazBlue, and numerous others.



But Nintendo published Killer Instinct on the Snes and N64 already   I don't even recall it being toned down in the violence department from the arcade version. I am sure there are more than 3 mature games Nintendo have published in the past 10 years, those 3 happened to be the first few that came to mind. As for a return of Killer Instinct, believe it or not it used to be popular back in the day, and when your are using Marvel Vs Capcom as an example of a popular fighter today, you do recall how much of a gap there was between 2 and 3 right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

clarky said:


> But Nintendo published Killer Instinct on the Snes and N64 already   I don't even recall it being toned down in the violence department from the arcade version. I am sure there are more than 3 mature games Nintendo have published in the past 10 years, those 3 happened to be the first few that came to mind. As for a return of Killer Instinct, believe it or not it used to be popular back in the day, and when your are using Marvel Vs Capcom as an example of a popular fighter today, you do recall how much of a gap there was between 2 and 3 right?



Nintendo ten or twenty years ago, demographic wise, is hardly the same as Nintendo now. Nintendo could publish titles like that because they didn't need a casual crowd for sales. Nowadays, it's different. Why do you think we've seen less Star Fox and F-Zero games and more Wii Fit and Wii Sports games?

And I realize there was a large gap between MvC2 and 3 but MvC2 was (and still is) a highly ranked fighting game. I don't know why you're using a time gap as an example when my point was that Killer Instinct isn't (and wasn't) nearly as popular as big names, just nowadays it has to compete against more.


----------



## gusmento01 (Jul 23, 2012)

We might see the Kremling Krew and King K.Rool again in a new Donkey Kong game if that happens.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

gusmento01 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > The day Rare rejoins Nintendo is the day EA starts making good games.
> ...



For something semi-recent with "EA" in the studio name.







Otherwise there's Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Dragon Age Origins, Rock Band, Burnout, etc.

EDIT: The whole "Let's hate on EA because they got a useless title from a useless website" thing is getting old.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo ten or twenty years ago, demographic wise, is hardly the same as Nintendo now. Nintendo could publish titles like that because they didn't need a casual crowd for sales. Nowadays, it's different. Why do you think we've seen less Star Fox and F-Zero games and more Wii Fit and Wii Sports games?


let us not beat around the bush, its all about money for them but we have had 2 Wii Sports games and 2 Wii Fit games in recent years due to the market being there and the Wii being able to pull it off with what it has (excluding the balance board).F zero or Star Fox don't think would have really worked on the Wii with motion controls hence why we haven't seen them in recent years on a console but the effort that Nintendo put into Star Fox 643D but surely show they haven't forgotten the franchise or fan base?



Guild McCommunist said:


> And I realize there was a large gap between MvC2 and 3 but MvC2 was (and still is) a highly ranked fighting game. I don't know why you're using a time gap as an example when my point was that Killer Instinct isn't (and wasn't) nearly as popular as big names, just nowadays it has to compete against more.



now a days no it isn't popular but I recall it being quite big back when it came out, but I would argue the opposite, there was probably many more crap fighting games back then with the arcade culture than there is today on home consoles. Not that I ever expect Killer Instinct to make a come back, but saying there is too much competition seems like a poor excuse considering how many first person shooters we have on the market today


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 23, 2012)

gusmento01 said:


> We might see the Kremling Krew and King K.Rool again in a new Donkey Kong game if that happens.


----------



## gusmento01 (Jul 23, 2012)

I might


DaggerV said:


> gusmento01 said:
> 
> 
> > We might see the Kremling Krew and King K.Rool again in a new Donkey Kong game if that happens.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 23, 2012)

gusmento01 said:


> I might
> 
> 
> DaggerV said:
> ...


----------



## Centrix (Jul 23, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Last night an anoymous tipster informed ZeldaInformer that Nintendo are in negotiations with Microsoft to buy the legendary developer RARE back, RARE was purchased by Microsoft back in 2002 for almost half a billion dollars.
> 
> The reason behind this is that apparently Nintendo first party developer, Retro Studios (Metroid Prime, Donkey Kong Country Returns) are deep in development of a new Banjo Kazooie game with the propsed purchase being made for the intension of owning the IP. It should be noted that these apparent talks have been happening for quite some time now.
> 
> ...



Those are franchise's that should have stayed on Nintendo and never left, if this does turn out to be true that would be great since all they have done is collect dust since RARE was bought...tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

Centrix said:


> Those are franchise's that should have stayed on Nintendo and never left, if this does turn out to be true that would be great since all they have done is collect dust since RARE was bought...tell me I'm wrong!













Quality is, um, "questionable" but they have been used since Rare changed hands.

If you want something that is not of questionable quality...
'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the best ports ever.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 23, 2012)

one of the games that could have really been fixed up perfectly on the 360....for shame


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 23, 2012)

clarky said:


> Snipped
> 
> 
> one of the games that could have really been fixed up perfectly on the 360....for shame




OMG I have this game and Love it. It's a classic in my book.

can get complicated and confusing at times though.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Snipped
> ...



is a great game, but fixed with a solid frame rate and dual analog controls I reckon this would have been perfect but oh well


----------



## Celice (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Centrix said:
> 
> 
> > Those are franchise's that should have stayed on Nintendo and never left, if this does turn out to be true that would be great since all they have done is collect dust since RARE was bought...tell me I'm wrong!
> ...


Again, according to Grant Kirkhope, Rare had very little directional control over both of these games. They were guided at most development decisions and told what to make, rather than to make something out of their own accord as they did with most of their hits on the N64. While at Microsoft, almost all their games had agendas to fulfill, unfortunately. It didn't help that the original big team members started to lose interest too.

It's kinda a big question as to whether these are actually "Rare" titles or if they're titles coerced into existing because Microsoft demanded the games turn out like this.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Killer Instinct is far too mature for Nintendo...



And games like Mad World aren't?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2012)

DaggerV said:


> gusmento01 said:
> 
> 
> > We might see the Kremling Krew and King K.Rool again in a new Donkey Kong game if that happens.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> And games like Mad World aren't?



Not developed or published by Nintendo.

My point is that Nintendo rarely gets behind mature titles and certainly wouldn't do something like Killer Instinct.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Banjo Kazooie/Tooie and Donkey Kong 64 are apparently boring collectathons that are pretty weak compared to other 3D platformers (COUGH SPYRO THE DRAGON COUGH).


Spyro eclipsed anything Rare did on the N64.

I'll be honest looking back I can't think of any Rare title that is a stone cold classic. They've made enjoyable games so yes applaud them but they haven't made anything that can be considered a classic like Ocarina of Time, Mario Bros 3 or Sonic the hedgehog.

DKC series (up until Retro took over) was a pretty bog standard platformer that only stood out because 1. It had the DK name and 2. Had fancy graphics.

GoldenEye/Perfect Dark, as fun is the multiplayer, not aged well and are purely a nostalgia games.

Banjo series, nothing new or exciting you just run around some levels collecting stuff over and over. 

Conkers Bad Fur Day but take the humour out and all you've got is another ok platformer that isn't that much better than Gex.

Killer Instinct, a generic fighter which again only stood out because of its graphics.

Closest they got was Battletoads but that had some level design issues. Jet Force Gemini again level design issue, controls suck with a regular n64 pad, awful story....actually story and level design has always been a problem with Rare's titles.

People also seem to forget that they did an absolute ton of crap in the 90's for Mattel and LJN and now seemingly are back to those standards again.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 23, 2012)

Just because something is Rare doesn't make it valuable, Nintendo.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > And games like Mad World aren't?
> ...



Well, Nintendo is the publisher for Zangeki no Reginleiv in Japan, so it wouldn't be as far-fetched as some would believe.

[yt]vXY-L37qROM[/yt]


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Banjo Kazooie/Tooie and Donkey Kong 64 are apparently boring collectathons that are pretty weak compared to other 3D platformers (COUGH SPYRO THE DRAGON COUGH).
> ...



wut

Killer Insctinct is still played. Today. in 2012. And there are tournaments. The gameplay is really deep, 

And if you dont consider DKC 1-2 stone cold classic you must have some mental problems.

But i agree with you about Banjo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Killer Insctinct is still played. Today. in 2012. And there are tournaments. The gameplay is really deep,
> 
> And if you dont consider DKC 1-2 stone cold classic you must have some mental problems.
> 
> But i agree with you about Banjo.



There's probably Shaq Fu tournaments around but that's not because it's a good game.

What makes DKC so special outside of the graphics? It's not like the levels are honestly that genius in design. When Retro did DKCR they actually made intelligent, challenging levels. From what I played of the originals there's nothing really special. You jump and collect bananas. Whoopie.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Felipe_9595 said:
> 
> 
> > Killer Insctinct is still played. Today. in 2012. And there are tournaments. The gameplay is really deep,
> ...



Then point why Killer Instinct is a generic fighter. 

Outside graphics??? What about the gorgeus OST? Or the number of secrets? Yes, some levels are bland, but most of the levels are really great.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Then point why Killer Instinct is a generic fighter.
> 
> Outside graphics??? What about the gorgeus OST? Or the number of secrets? Yes, some levels are bland, but most of the levels are really great.



I think it's hard to have a pure platformer that DOESN'T have a lot of "secrets". And I hardly remember the soundtrack being "gorgeous".

In retrospect DKC is pretty weak compared to 2D platforming greats.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Felipe_9595 said:
> 
> 
> > Then point why Killer Instinct is a generic fighter.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J67nkzoJ_2M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDvKwSVuUGA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS7_tcwsj4E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQFKCSfC250&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v18pEFQb3EM&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lyRI_M8ZXE&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70jMX8qK7dY

To name a few


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ............... Plus in the past what, 10 years, they've published 3 "mature" games? Plus they haven't even localized Fatal Frame II (which was just a port published by Nintendo anyway) or Disaster: Day of Crisis.
> 
> ....................



Dude, what are you smoking really ? Do you follow the scene at all , or just keep an eye open to shovelware so you can further discredit nintendo ?
From the top of my head right now, I can tell you that there are more then 3 M rated  games on the Wii alone.....not all developed by Nintendo but certainly licensed by them:

Alone in the Dark
Brothers in Arms- Double Time
Call of Duty- Black Ops
Call of Duty- Modern Warfare Reflex
Call of Duty- Modern Warfare 3
Call of Duty- World at War
CSI- Deadly Intent
CSI- Fatal Conspiracy
CSI- Hard Evidence
Cursed Mountain
Dead Rising- Chop till you Drop
DeadSpace Extraction
Driver- Parallel Lines
Escape from Bug Island
Far Cry- Vengeance
House of the Dead 2 and 3 Return
House of the Dead- Overkill
Ju-On-The Grudge- Haunted House Simulator
MadWorld
Manhunt 2
Mortal Kombat Armageddon
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2- Desperate Struggle
Obscure- The Aftermath
Onechanbara- Bikini Zombie Slayers
Resident Evil Archives- Resident Evil
Resident Evil Archives- Resident Evil Zero
Resident Evil- The Umbrella Chronicles
Resident Evil- The Darkside Chronicles
Resident Evil 4- Wii Edition
Scarface- The World is Yours
Silent Hill- Shattered Memories
Sniper Elite
Target Terror
Tenchu- Shadow Assassins
The Godfather- Blackhand Edition
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell- Double Agent

And probably even more.
Nintendo is struggling to prove that they can appeal to the hardcore gamers, and took all the necessary steps in order to do so, all of which led to the development of the Wii U and its controller.

So please, stop the crap about Nintendo being just children friendly console, that shit's got sooooo old !


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> So please, stop the crap about Nintendo being just children friendly console, that shit's got sooooo old !



If you read my point was that Nintendo themselves don't push M-rated games. Third parties are irrelevant.

Also probably 75% of those games are either A) crap, B) ports, or C) both.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > ............... Plus in the past what, 10 years, they've published 3 "mature" games? Plus they haven't even localized Fatal Frame II (which was just a port published by Nintendo anyway) or Disaster: Day of Crisis.
> ...


Not one of them are by Nintendo or published by Nintendo. Nintendo are focused on games all the family can play, its not a bad thing at all. It's their thing, when they go for higher ratings with games like Geist and Eternal Darkness they get games that don't sell well.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 23, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Super Mario World has some really mediocre levels. But it has more good than mediocre levels. Same happens with DKC.


Who mentioned SMW? You're of course 100% wrong though, bless your little cotton socks.

Also you should respect Miyamoto, he has done more with is life and given more to the world than you ever would. Shit I bet his Wii Music is better than your best work.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 23, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Arm73 said:
> ...


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jul 23, 2012)

If rare comes back to nintendo and makes Killer Instinct 3 or a new conker's bad fur day for Wii-u, that's the only thing that would make me buy a Wii-u at launch.
(Bad fur day64 and KI gold ports for 3ds ftw!)
Sadly, none of this will happen and ill just wait for a couple price drops to get wiiu if I do at all.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Felipe_9595 said:
> 
> 
> > Then point why Killer Instinct is a generic fighter.
> ...



I couldn't agree more about the DKC series. Watch the old interview done by g4tv (pre-tech tv merger). Rare themselves call County a mediocre game and talk about how people love mediocre games. They never thought in a million years it would sell as much as it did.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Banjo Kazooie/Tooie and Donkey Kong 64 are apparently boring collectathons that are pretty weak compared to other 3D platformers (COUGH SPYRO THE DRAGON COUGH).
> ...



Uhh what? Spyro was in no way better better then Banjo Kazooie that's for sure, or many other hits that Rare had for the N64. Spyro has to be one of the most boring and repetitive 3D platformer franchises out there, to me it seemed like they heavily cloned the stupid gameplay of Crash Bandicoot and repackaged it with a new name. Banjo Kazooie was a fun game, as was Tooie. N64 games in general have aged horribly, but considering their time, games like Goldeneye and Perfect Dark perfected console FPS games for a time, I'd never play them now and expect to have the same enjoyment as I did back then.

In fact, most games from the PS1/N64 era haven't held up very well. There are some exceptions obviously but most older games feel clunky compared to the advanced controls of 3D games today.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Uhh what? Spyro was in no way better better then Banjo Kazooie that's for sure, or many other hits that Rare had for the N64. Spyro has to be one of the most boring and repetitive 3D platformer franchises out there, to me it seemed like they heavily cloned the stupid gameplay of Crash Bandicoot and repackaged it with a new name.



Lol you've never played Spyro the Dragon, have you? It plays in no way like Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## emigre (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh what? Spyro was in no way better better then Banjo Kazooie that's for sure, or many other hits that Rare had for the N64. Spyro has to be one of the most boring and repetitive 3D platformer franchises out there, to me it seemed like they heavily cloned the stupid gameplay of Crash Bandicoot and repackaged it with a new name.
> ...



Don't let facts get in the way of people's fanboysism.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 24, 2012)

...why would they buy rare, wouldnt they rather look to buy the rights to just banjo, or a license or whatever?


----------

